
Show HN: A Book about Lambdas on Java (+Maven) Using Lambada - aldrinleal
https://ingenieux.gitbooks.io/lambada-book/
======
aldrinleal
Its draft enough to keep me shamed, but since I've amassed a long body of
code, its time to start writing about it. :)

This covers lambada, which is a set of metadata extractors. Alongside
beanstalker, my Maven plugin for AWS Elastic Beanstalk (+ cloudformation, api
gateway, lambda) it helps you build a full-fledged web api with complete AWS
Support.

